# Labocosmetica Foams



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Have you checked out the Snowfoams from Labocosmetica ? 


#Primus the multipurpose prewash
#PRÌMUS has a detergent power and a high degree of safety in its category. Easily removes bugs, resins, road dirt even the most stubborn, without mechanical action.
#PRÌMUS is very versatile in the various dilutions of use: it can clean rims, wheel arcs and the most delicate parts of the bodywork. With the use of a foam gun, it creates an adherent, compact and wet foam that allows dirt to dissolve quickly as well as easy rinsing. Moreover, thanks to its low evaporation characteristics, it can be applied also on normal spray dispensers, avoiding annoying residue of dried product in the drying phase.
#PRÌMUS is the first prewash in the detailing sector to have obtained VDA certification, a German independent body that certifies the compatibility of chemicals on the most delicate car and motorcycle materials.
In fact, #PRÌMUS is an alkaline detergent free of caustic salts. It maintains its excellent qualities in complete safety on any paint and material, even the most delicate on sports cars and motorcycles. Thanks to its special formula, #PRÌMUS can be used without problems on surfaces treated with waxes, sealants or coatings.

#Purifica 
The limescale particles that are deposited on the bodywork, resulting from less than perfect drying, summer storms or acid rain, drastically reduce the beading effect: #PURIFICA solves the problemat its source, effectively yet gently dissolving and sequestering the calcium deposited on the body or residues of contamination from acid rain, thereby restoring the coating’s freshly-applied appearance. This maintenance nano-shampoo with acid pH, true novelty in the world of detailing, features a mix of noble buffered acids.
Extremely innovative, it removes the thin film left by limescale residues, which deposits on the bodywork, enhancing and revitalising the characteristics of previously applied nano-coating and sealants. Its buffered noble acids, specifically developed, also allow #PURÌFICA to respect wax or protection layers.

#Neve
NEUTRAL DETAILING SNOW FOAM PRE-WASH SHAMPOO
#NÈVE is a prodigy of chemistry: a neutral foam shampoo with power comparable to an alkaline one! Never before had a neutral pH shampoo been so effective on dirt.
#NÈVE is a concentrate of highly biodegradable surfactants without any phosphates, formulated in such a way as to adhere on the surface for a long time, cleansing it thoroughly, removing dirt and road contamination of any kind.
#NÈVE is safe on any surface, even the most delicate trims and metal mouldings. Thanks to the significant presence in its formula of sequestering agents of calcium carbonates, #NÈVE is able to maintain high performance even in hard water, decreasing the risk of leaving residues in the drying stage.
#NÈVE is safe on applied protection, be it wax, sealants or nanotechnological coatings. The refined composition of #NÈVE, makes this shampoo safe even if used in sunlight. #NÈVE, just like all #Labocosmetica products, is also developed, formulated and produced in Italy.

FIND THEM HERE


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

I have all 3 Neve the go to as cars never that dirty. Great in the heat to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

121DOM said:


> I have all 3 Neve the go to as cars never that dirty. Great in the heat to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to hear , #neve is a lovely product


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I like Purifica and primus. Nice smelling products. The interior detailer works fine too, good dilution ratio. 

Purifica smells somewhat like cologne to me. Same has semper. The detailer and primus are more chemical-like.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Neve is lovely to use but utterly useless at removing dirt sadly.

Primus is marginally better but absolutely love Purifica..! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

